# Advise on a 2003 Holiday Rambler Endeavor



## harleyman_1000 (Aug 26, 2012)

I am looking at a 2003 Holiday Rambler Endeavor, with about 70,000 miles, and need to know if this is considered a decent coach. It has a 330 cummings diesel, a allison trans, 3 slides, and it is 36'10" long.  Im wondering if this would work for fulltiming in cold weather? It does not have the aqua heat. Is this coach considered a mid, lower, or upper level MH? Also where is it in the Holiday rambler line?


----------



## LEN (Aug 28, 2012)

The 330 Cum should be an ISC, if it is an ISB I feel it is too small, and will do the job well, also being a well proven motor. The allison is the standard to go by. It should do well as a full time as should have tank area heating thru the furnace or a heater for the tank area(you can check on the specs for this, and can be added). It is a mid level unit in the Monaco line. And is considered a mid level coach. Has a lot of the feature of upper level units but not the glitz. As with all purchases have a good inspection done by someone in the know. Check tire date, if over 7 years should be replaced. Check batteries house and start if in the 5 year range all should be replaced in a short time, not a deal killer but a point for price setting. Does it have Solar power, very nice if not nessisary for boondocking? Gen should be 7500 Onan diesel if not and you are boondocking a lot this would be a deal killer for me.
Any specific questions just ask.

LEN


----------



## harleyman_1000 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks Len,
How do I know when the tires were made? The rig does not have solar. How much would it cost to add or have solar installed? Is this rig insulated well? I am trading my house for this rig, so the price won't be a issue


----------



## LEN (Aug 29, 2012)

The Endeavor is close to a 4 season rig. Solar could be as little as $200 or as high as $2000 and if your a bit handy you can do this yourself. I have only 100 watt system and it keeps the batteries up with little use, about 600watts and you can run about everything in moderate weather with good sun. there is a date on the tires that is digits week and year. A 2003 should be valued at between 45,000 and 65,000 depending on condition, upgrades(TV's, radio's, carpet,lights, ect tires( I bought a set last year for $2500, 6) and batteries( batteries can run $750 to $800 for all 6).

LEN


----------

